# Soccer day for g-nieces.



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2022)

I can't help but laugh with the pics.  Girls sure look clean and overdressed for a game of soccer.

LOL

They all look squeaky clean!

Lily (in pink) looks miserable.  It is too hot.


----------



## Bella (Sep 24, 2022)

Pam, they're just darling! The soccer bows in their hair are_ sooo_ cute!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2022)

Bella said:


> Pam, they're just darling! The soccer bows in their hair are_ sooo_ cute!


Thank you, @Bella    I thought that the bows were a bit too much for a soccer game.  Aunt Pam is just jealous because I can't be there.  lol


----------

